# Anyone taking Flexeril?



## Stillnaked (Jan 19, 2003)

My Doc took me off Soma, and put me on Flexeril for the pain. He says I can take it up to three times a day. I took it before bedtime and I am SO hung over. Will that go away? I'm not hurting, so I hope it works!Laurie


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Laurie, I take flexeril on a as needed basis. I find that it does helps to relax my muscles and takes some of the pain away. The only drawback is that if you take it throughout the day, you will probably be very dopey and not be able to do much. This is from my personal experience. I've taken a l/2 tab during the day and it relaxes me a bit, but I'm still able to do things. I saw my new rheumatologist yesterday and he recommends taking it at bedtime to help with getting the deep stage 3 & 4 sleep. He doesn't recommend taking it during the day. So go figure. Every doctor is different. I did take one last night prior to bedtime and I agree with you about the hung over feeling. It takes me a couple of hours to shake the cobwebs out. Can you try taking a l/2 tab at bedtime to see if it works and how you feel the next day?


----------



## Stillnaked (Jan 19, 2003)

Weener, Darn. I am hurting ow and was just going to take one. I guess I can wait until bedtime. Whenever my Mom asks how I am and I tell her I hurt she says "Take 2 Ibuprofin







" LOL I guess I could live life on the edge and take three Ibuprofin?







Laurie


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Laurie, I'm not trying to discourage you from using this med. If you find it helps control the pain, by all means use it, but I do find that I'm really out of it after I've taken one. I usually feel like I'm in a vegetative state. Let me know how you are doing on it.


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Flexeril is a muscle relaxer. I take it, too. I try to take it only at bedtime because it makes me very tired. I seem to need it at bedtime to relax the muscles some. Try the 1/2 tablet as Weener suggested. It may help you enough during the daytime and then take a full tablet at bedtime.


----------

